# What is your favorite cycling vest?



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Its time to retire my PI vest that has served me well for many years.
Requirements for my next one:

Effectively blocks wind but does not get sweaty.

Can wear over jersey and base layer down to 50's

Thin enough to stow in jersey pocket without being too bulky

Snug fit that does not flap in the wind.

High quality easy to use zipper.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My fave is the Assos Falkenzahn. Ticks all your boxes, and also has 3 pockets plus zippered pocket so it can be used as a sleeveless jersey over a base layer if you want to.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I picked up a Giordana vest from a local high-end LBS sidewalk sale. It was originally priced at 200 so clearly it was a fancy one, one of their race fit vests. It's stretchy so the fit is great, windproof front, mesh rear, 3 pockets to hold whatever. Very happy with it. Doesn't provide any warmth at all, just windblocking.

Try out the castelli fawesome 2 vest. Gabba material is almost like thin softshell jacket, so there is windblocking (Gore Windstopper) and a bit of warmth added. Plus a spot on the back to keep your butt dry, but no pockets.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

kbwh said:


> My fave is the Assos Falkenzahn. Ticks all your boxes, and also has 3 pockets plus zippered pocket so it can be used as a sleeveless jersey over a base layer if you want to.


I'm a recent ASSOS convert and just a caveat to anyone who wants to buy this vest - size up 1 or 2 sizes. It's skin suit tight so unless you're a lanky-slender cyclist, I suggest you take my advise

I kinda wished it's at least water repellent but they have the Blitzfeder for that.

Oh, and be prepared to pay a buttload of cash for a vest. I rarely see deals for it (at least for White/Black/Red). Assos Factory store online has the Yellow for "cheap"


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

The vest I have is no longer offered so I won't recommend it.

What I WILL suggest is a feature: The vest I have has a windproof front and a breathable back. I learned the hard way that the breathable back defeats the purpose of the vest; to stop the wind and hold in warmth. If I want to cool off, I'll open a zipper, thankyouverymuch.

So skip the breathable panels.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That depends, Peter P. I have an Assos Emergencyvest which does two things only: Wind and light rain protection on the chest and lots of visibility in the dark. Great for long descents and not too cold summer mornings, as well as winter riding. I will not recommend it to jnbrown as it doesn't do what he wants.

The Falkenzahn fits the racing cyclist body type (I'm not a racing cyclist. I got genetically lucky so I look fast while being slow). If you fit say an M Assos Campionissimojersey you choose an M Falkenzahn. It's supposed to be aero, so it's snug. But it's also stretchy. If you size up air gets in and when you don't want it to.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I find a plastic grocery bag or tyvek envelope works a lot better than a vest. I'm dead serious here. Free or dirt cheap, no concern over fit, blocks wind perfectly yet adds no warmth from the back, light, easy to take off on the fly with no zipper, can be disposed of mid-ride. I really can't think of one advantage of an actual vest.
At least give it a try. Nothing to lose.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I would disagree with Peter in that wind vests are designed to stop the wind and increase the range of usefulness of the standard jersey thus the breathable back is very useful for many.

I have a capo GS-13 wind vest which is a tight fitting windvest with a mesh back. It clings to the body well which is something I really appreciate since a flappy vest is really annoying to me. I also think it looks good.

The castelli fawesome vest was another that I looked at but the price of the capo was better where I was shopping and it looked better, IMO.

Edit: While not a vest I really like wind jerseys. I think the Endura FS-260 Jetstream is my favorite jersey as it's lightly windproof and not insulated much so it works really well for the warmer, windier days without the need to layer more than the jersey and a baselayer. I'm also a fan of the castelli transparente and louis garneau glaze. I'm mostly a fan of these because it reduces the additional layer of the vest but it does reduce the versatility of having a removable piece. I find I use these a lot in the fall and spring in Michigan when the leaves are off the trees.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Assos is out of my budget. I did consider the Castelli Fawesome but I am not a fan of Gore Windstopper material and it will be thicker. I am thinking of going with Voler as I found a nice looking one on sale. Also Wiggle DHB Aeron looks interesting

Update, I found ASSOS SV.BLITZFEDER price is just at the top of my budget and it looks like it should work for me as long at it fits.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

jnbrown said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Assos is out of my budget. I did consider the Castelli Fawesome but I am not a fan of Gore Windstopper material and it will be thicker. I am thinking of going with Voler as I found a nice looking one on sale. Also Wiggle DHB Aeron looks interesting


Your comment on wearing it down to the 50's leads to believe you are relying partially on the vest for warmth. Your layering system should really determine how comfortable you are at a certain temperature, so really you just want a super thin wind vest that you can wear in any weather. I always wear a vest under 55* unless I'm wearing a windproof jacket.


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

I love the Castelli Perfetto. The Gore Windstopper is not that thick, and it has a thinner material in the back. With just a normal, short sleeve jersey, and maybe some arm warmers, I am comfortable from the mid 30s to the low 60s. And if it gets warmer, it fits fine in the jersey pocket.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Garneau La Course Speedzone. The ace in the hole is that the back of the vest is cutaway so that you have complete access to your jersey pockets. This is a simple and very effective design. Also, it has a true race fit and the extremely thin but tough material is a great combination of flexibility and windproofness. You can pack it down to a very tiny space and stick in in a pocket if it gets warm. I even like the understated looks.


----------



## Ryder's (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been using a Patagonia Houdini vest that I got on the Patagonia closeout website. It fits all of your criteria and it's warrantied for life.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Jul 15, 2015)

I have two;

An Endura Windchill 2 and a Castelli Perfetto.

The Perfetto is super light, made with Gore Windstopper and can pack down into a pocket. It is also Flouro yellow (the missus bought it for me - I would have chosen black, personally). The fit is very "pro" too - tight. Very tight. I use this for rides where it starts out warm / dry, but could possibly turn wet and or windy. Even if I don't use it, it takes up very little space in a pocket. Looks cool, too (even if it is retina searing yellow). I have used this on and off as a mid layer under my Windchill 2 this winter when it is really cold - it works well this way as it is so thin and soft.

The Windchill 2 is a different animal - it's thicker and micro fleece lined on the front with lighter fabric on the back. It doesn't pack down and has five pockets (three on the back plus a small zipper job and one on the chest). 

I have used this all winter (in Norway) over a Gabba with nanoflex arm warmers + various base layers). It keeps you toasty warm and you can open it up to vent a bit if you start to overheat - note that this is not likely in winter in Oslo. The fit is also quite "pro". Note that I use a small in the Endura and medium in the Perfetto, but my Gabba is small... Go figure...

I think all in all I prefer the Endura. If I am going out and I know it is cold, then for me there is nothing that can beat it as a top layer.

The Perfetto is more of a "take it with you just in case" back up vest.


----------

